# Central Ohio Holiday Herf V



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, since I'm fairly new over here on Club Stogie I thought I'd post this here as well. Hopefully we can have some gorillas show up!

The Fifth Annual Holiday Herf will be held 4:00PM Saturday December 9 at the Shawnee Hills Tobacco Company. Due to the high hassle factor (and due to we cannot have this anywhere else), we will be catering from Iacano's this year instead of the steak and potato dinner we had last year.

Not sure of the cost yet - We will be working with George and Kevin to set the menu and get food we can both tolerate and keep warm and enjoy all evening.

Remember the Shawnee has poker tables, a big plasma screen, and dish network as well as a well stocked humidor. We will be entertained and there should be room for all.

Please RSVP soon so we can get an idea of the size of this group and get the food orders in place. And start buying up your favorite beverages - this is a dry shop and you must bring all of your own beverages (alcoholic and non-alcoholic).

You may bring your own cigars to this event but as a courteous gesture we always ask that you take a look around the humidor and pick up something.

If you will be travelling in for this, please let me know and I can gather up some hotel spots.

Best holiday wishes to you all.

Cigar Shop Link


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I'll be there! Hopefully steelheaderdu, JPH, Buckeye, and whiteboard can make it too!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds good, the more the merrier! We used to have this at a place called the Rose and Thistle before the ban. It has since closed down. Post ban it's been at the Shawnee Smoke Shop. I think the most we've had was around 15 or 20 guys. Great group of guys! See you there!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

Buckeye Jack said:


> Sounds good, the more the merrier! We used to have this at a place called the Rose and Thistle before the ban. It has since closed down. Post ban it's been at the Shawnee Smoke Shop. I think the most we've had was around 15 or 20 guys. Great group of guys! See you there!


Shawnee is a cool little smoke shop. They have a great TV and a big open room to hang out in. Good guys run that shop as well. I should be able to make this.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hoping I can make this...trying to free myself up from a schedule conflict.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Buckeye said:


> Shawnee is a cool little smoke shop. They have a great TV and a big open room to hang out in. Good guys run that shop as well. I should be able to make this.


*YES!!!*


whiteboard said:


> Hoping I can make this...trying to free myself up from a schedule conflict.


*CLEAR IT!!!*


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

company Christmas party @ 6:00. What time do you think you guys will be there until?


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry I'm going ot miss this. The cigar shop looks awesome! I'll be in Chicago on business. Going to the Chicagoland herf on the 10th before heading home. Have fun guys!
Bob


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

In years past we've been there until atleast midnight. You never what time people will start taking off, but I would say midnight is a good bet.

For those that are going to make it, if you could PM me with your name, I'll get you on the list so if you get there before I make it, they will know who you are. See ya there!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

One other thing, we usually do a secret santa if you want to participate. 5 cigars or more of $30 value or more. I usually do a mix of NC's and CC's due to some people there don't smoke purely CC's. Totally up to you if you want to participate.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Too many Secret Santas for me this year...I'll have to pass on this one. How many folks from CS will be there...whiteboard, JPH, steelheaderdu, Buckeye?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm not gunna be able to make it.....I got Finals next week


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I think I can make it, but it will be late-- probably around 9 or so. Hopefully this company party won't last long.

John


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Just got the final word on food. It's going to be around $10 if you plan on eating. See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Jack, hope you all have a great herf. I was hoping I could make this, but it didn't work out.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

That's a shame, it would have been great to have you Jody! You and Kerry need to make another road trip to Columbus. Bob, who's house we were at when Filly was here, has a nice one in May as well. I'll let you know the details when it comes closer.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey folks...something came up urgent the last minute and I unfortunately won't be able to make it.


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, it was a good time as usual. We ended up having about 20 guys throughout the night. Watched a couple of good games and of course the Heisman ceremony!! 

It was good to meet you steelheaderdu. Hopefully we can herf again real soon! Good to find another fellow bowler who loves cigars like myself. For you other CS'ers, don't be strangers!


----------

